# Legal help in Majorca



## jamestanner (Jun 14, 2010)

I have inadvertantly become involved in a legal issue in majorca and really need the help of an English speaking trustworthy solicitor.

I am going to be in Palma next week and would like to sit down with 2 or 3 solictors in this time to discuss my options with my problem.

The issue I have is retrieval of bail money that i have put up for an individual.

Please can anybody help.

James


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jamestanner said:


> I have inadvertantly become involved in a legal issue in majorca and really need the help of an English speaking trustworthy solicitor.
> 
> I am going to be in Palma next week and would like to sit down with 2 or 3 solictors in this time to discuss my options with my problem.
> 
> ...


The British Consulate should be able to give you a list of English speaking lawyers. 
Spain, Palma de Mallorca, British Consulate


----------



## jamestanner (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks this is helpful, I am looking for a referal if at all possible.

James


----------



## remus (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello James,

I've used a lawyer called Sig. Carlos Foz for a couple of issues and I'd say that I have been very impressed. He is based in Palma, speaks English etc and is not overly expensive. He is very helpful and I would thoroughly recommend him.

Bye
David

Carlos Foz 971 711 681


----------



## jamestanner (Jun 14, 2010)

*Question*

Thanks for this, could I ask you what he specialises in.

James


----------



## remus (Nov 29, 2009)

James,

It's a reasonable size practice. I've used him for a property purchase and a criminal case.

bye
David


----------

